# Walk the Line



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Last night my wife, son & I went to see _Walk the Line_. We were originally going to see _Narnia_, but then I realized that the first run theater near us, with two screens, was only playing WTL through Tuesday (_King Kong_ starts Wednesday) while the contract for them to get _Narnia_ stipulated that they had to run it for a month. Lots of time to see it. Since my son is a huge Johnny Cash fan, so we caught it while we had it close.

Great movie. I agree that we are very likely to see some Academy Award nominations from it. Lots of great music. As Cash and Carter went on their tours it was fun to pick out the other stars being represented. Jerry Lee Lewis, Elvis Presly, Waylon Jennings, Roy Orbison & Carl Perkins. Reese and Phoenix were cast and approved before JR Cash died, and the family worked with those making the film. It didn't pull any punches about what "bad things" JR did. But it also showed how June Carter was the love of his life. A love that for some time could not be fulfilled, that was part of his downhill slide, but a love that also brought him back.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Agreed. It's one of my top five this year. Not sure about best pix, tho. I liked Capote and Good Night, and Good Luck better as better all around shows.


----------



## Milk_tec (Dec 5, 2005)

bobsupra said:


> Agreed. It's one of my top five this year. Not sure about best pix, tho. I liked Capote and Good Night, and Good Luck better as better all around shows.


Then why did you email me and say you loved "Brokeback Mountain" and you have seen it three times in 2 days?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good write-up, Bogy. As a lifelong fan of Johnny Cash, I was somewhat dubious of this movie, especially coming out so soon after his passing, but that seems to be the trend -- get the film out there before the body gets cold! 

I'll looking forward to seeing it on one of my 68 premium Adelphia movie channels, or, just maybe, on DVD! 

Thanks!


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Milk_tec said:


> Then why did you email me and say you loved "Brokeback Mountain" and you have seen it three times in 2 days?


I'm not familiar with this movie? What is it all about?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Good write-up, Bogy. As a lifelong fan of Johnny Cash, I was somewhat dubious of this movie, especially coming out so soon after his passing, but that seems to be the trend -- get the film out there before the body gets cold!
> 
> I'll looking forward to seeing it on one of my 68 premium Adelphia movie channels, or, just maybe, on DVD!
> 
> Thanks!


You'll enjoy it. When we saw it a couple from my church were sitting behind us. After the movie that told us that they had seen Johnny several times in concert, and had met and shook hands with him twice. They loved the movie.

My opinion is that this one doesn't fall into that "get it out before the body gets cold" mold. At least to the extent that the planning and development were well along before he died. Certainly it was obvious that his life was coming to its close, but he was continuing with various projects right up to the end.

Good news for Johnny Cash fans. In an article about a guitarist/songwriter from my region of Iowa who played with Johnny in his last few months, he stated that they got an album recorded that has yet to be released.


----------

